# Score !! 3 new Hens today...



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

10 bux a piece.. I couldn't pass these up..

Black Betty Bam A Lam !









Suzy









Penny


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I also thought about this one, but I decided to pass.. Buckwheat Chicken..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Score! They are exceptional! Love Betty. Horray for you! Wish I made a score like that. Maybe October....


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow they are beautys. I love the colour of penny


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're beautiful! I'm jealous!!! The Australorp just shines. How old are they?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all !! She's 8 months old, the others are 10 months.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Is 10 bucks a bird a good price? Someone told me I got ripped off when I paid $10 each for my Ameraucanas.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

$10-$12 is a good price for layin hens, usually RIR, RIWhites, or Doms. I don't see a lot of "fancy" chickens here in Texas..


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are gorgeous.. what is the first one.?? She looks JUST like my Nimrod....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Australorp


----------

